# Prayer, Meditation, and Fasting



## JM (Feb 11, 2008)

> Question: Where did the joy of John G. Paton most deeply repose?
> 
> Answer: The answer it seems is that it rested most deeply in the experience of personal communion with Jesus Christ mediated through the promises of God in his written Word, the Bible. Most central to his communion with God seems to have been the promise of Jesus in Matthew 28:20, “Lo, I am with you always.”



Prayer, Meditation, and Fasting, Part 1 :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library

I found this message helpful.


----------

